# Need advice: Looking for a good CCW sling bag/pack that does not scream CCW!!!



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi,

There are a lot of CCW sling bags/packs out there and I was wondering if anyone on this forum can recommend a good one that does not scream TACTICAL. Want to use it for travel, EDC and with a box of ammo as a range bag. I don't want something as big as a full-on backpack. Should hold anything from an HK P2000sk up to a Commander without printing. Should be as moisture resistant as possible.

There are a lot of makes and models out there... Been looking at Vertex, Vanquest, Maxpedition, 5.11 Tactical and SOG to name a few.

Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 5.11 bag I bought a few years ago. It is a 1 strap shoulder bag.

I usually only wore it when bicycle riding.

It is kinda obvious what it is. But, I took someone's advice to make it look a little like a medical device. I have some plastic air tubing from my asthma nebulizer. I put some of that into a pocket on 1 side, with it sticking up. So, if I walk with it, maybe someone will think it is a medical device. 

Hard to disguise something like that, but I tried. I don't use it much so I don't get accused of a "man purse." But, it comes in handy on a bicycle. Or, if I am doing a quick errand and don't feel like slapping on a holster and belt. 

Before Gander Mountain went bankrupt, I saw it in the store and ended up buying it. I will admit I haven't used it in the past couple of years, though.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

To the right people, they all scream. Some work a little better than others, but if possible, I prefer on body carry.
The thing about people is they are oblivious to their surroundings and so self absorbed these days, that total printing is often overlooked. If it is spotted it is a total accident or someone who is probably interested in what you are carrying more that the fact you are carrying.
Example. We were in a KFC one day. LostWife, LostMom and me, I spotted 6 people with carry. Wife and mom couldn't figure out how I did that.
I have a nice Cardura messenger bag. It screams outdoors, but not carry. I used it when I was riding. My Stitch didn't really have usable pockets so the man purse was pretty convenient.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If I were a bad guy and saw two people in the same area and one of them was CCW with a respectable effort to conceal on his body and another who had some type of bag, purse or case I would be attracted to the guy who has something valuable enough to have a special carrying case. It is easy to separate someone from a bag, it happens a lot of times every day. On the other hand, approaching someone who may or may not have a concealed deadly weapon at the ready is more of a gamble. Cowardly thieves like a sure thing.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I would think that carrying in a bag would slow down your access to the weapon? It's just something else you have to do. That's why I would never recommend women carrying in a purse.


----------



## once0217 (Sep 16, 2017)

I would look at vertx for all my bag needs. I have an edc sling and it looks like a backpack, but has pouches and all that for discreet edc.


----------



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

desertman said:


> I would think that carrying in a bag would slow down your access to the weapon? It's just something else you have to do. That's why I would never recommend women carrying in a purse.


I have always believed that much of the defensive factor of concealed carry is a myth. If an armed assailant comes after you they will always have a huge advantage no matter how good a shot you are or how quickly you can draw a weapon. When I am traveling I carry in the car just in case my car becomes disabled and some not-nice people try to take advantage of the situation. At that point my weapon is condition 1 with my finger off the trigger and the gun behind my back. The sling pack will get my piece out of the car and into a hotel or restaurant. I never leave a weapon in a car...
I have never found a comfortable way to CC either under or over the belt...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hassiman said:


> I have always believed that much of the defensive factor of concealed carry is a myth. If an armed assailant comes after you they will always have a huge advantage no matter how good a shot you are or how quickly you can draw a weapon. When I am traveling I carry in the car just in case my car becomes disabled and some not-nice people try to take advantage of the situation. At that point my weapon is condition 1 with my finger off the trigger and the gun behind my back. * The sling pack will get my piece out of the car and into a hotel or restaurant. *I never leave a weapon in a car...
> I have never found a comfortable way to CC either under or over the belt...


For that purpose it may be fine. But myself I would never carry a weapon in any kind of a zippered bag on my person. First you have to hold the bag with one hand, unzip the bag and then draw the weapon. It's just something else that you have to do. Unfortunately none of us will ever know what kind of a situation that we may be faced with. As for me I want to get my weapon into action as quickly as possible a zippered bag is just not going to cut it. When carrying a weapon for defensive purposes carrying it on your person where you have the easiest and quickest way to access it and practicing drawing is essential. That's no myth.

If you're not comfortable carrying a gun on your person you're probably better off not carrying at all. An HK P2000SK or a Colt Commander sized handgun is not that difficult to conceal. Sometimes you may have to dress around the gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been concealed carrying my full size 1911-A1 for a while now and have have yet to have anyone react, stare or comment. I think that a top quality holster and a REAL gun belt are very important.
Like desertman said, "Sometimes you have to dress around your gun."


----------



## darbypietrok (4 mo ago)

Hello, guys. Looking for the same bag. I'm really grateful for your advice on that. I guess I should also ask my close friend for advice. He knows everything about bags, from Halloween treat bags to sling bags. He owns a small business that produces various bags. So, I definitely should ask him for suggestions. Anyway, I'll still be waiting for more of your reasonable ideas on the sling bag. You know, I have enough time to choose it, that's why I don't want to be in a hurry. Anyway, thanks for your suggestions, guys. Wish you all the best. Good luck.


----------

